# Your shining star?



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

As you all know we have a new guitar player well actually not that new. He is without a doubt the best guitar player I have ever played with.

I feel so relaxed around him. He takes his time to explain things to me when asked or not. He has taken me under his wing. If he wants to play something on the fly then we run through the chord progression so that I have the basics. I can't say enough about this young man. Playing with him makes me want to even practice harder and get things perfect. He is the perfect motivational tool at my disposal. To think I paid my hard earned dough and learned at lot less from the teachers that I had really frustrates me.

He is very patient and kind and just doesn't brush me aside. He gave me such an amazing compliment last time we played together. It made my night! It made me feel so fabulous that I almost skipped out of the rehearsal factory like a 5 year old. A compliment from someone of his playing stature just reinforces all the hours of practice that I have put into playing.

He is a blues man and that's where our hearts really hook up. It's really nice to improvise with him because I know the lines that he's playing from and it just makes everything that is played sound spectacular and in sync.

But the real hero here is Cheezyryder! He was the one who was kind enough to invite me to a jam in the first place. From there, this process just snowballed. It's what I live for. From the bottom of my heart Cheezy I can't thank you enough. There are no words to define what has happened to me as a player. It's a feeling like no other! Those of you who take great pride in your playing know exactly what I am talking about.

Do you have a shining star in your life? If so, tell us. We all thrive off of positivity!

I just can't help being so enthusiastic. It just takes my playing to a brand new level and for me, that is so empowering. To be able to take control of my playing and my own personal goals is absolutely amazing. I am really starting to feel really good about my playing.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

My dad.

Came to this country with nothing and made something of himself.

Have you ever heard the expression "Jack of all trades...master of none"? He masters everything. I shit you not. 

I call him every day now.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

adcandour said:


> My dad.
> 
> Came to this country with nothing and made something of himself.
> 
> ...


I am so glad that you have a very admirable relationship with your father. It's really important. I had very substandard relationship with my dad. It was actually very sad.

My father was what you describe above as well. From the Ukraine, no education. Came to Canada and made a home for his family. A very miserable existence. He was very old school with discipline. I despised him until the day he died. It's a memory that I would like to erase permanently. Unfortunately you can't choose your family!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I was really just talking about mentors in your guitar playing. Nice to know though!


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Lola said:


> As you all know we have a new guitar player well actually not that new. He is without a doubt the best guitar player I have ever played with.
> 
> I feel so relaxed around him. He takes his time to explain things to me when asked or not. He has taken me under his wing. If he wants to play something on the fly then we run through the chord progression so that I have the basics. I can't say enough about this young man. Playing with him makes me want to even practice harder and get things perfect. He is the perfect motivational tool at my disposal. To think I paid my hard earned dough and learned at lot less from the teachers that I had really frustrates me.
> 
> ...


I'm no expert, sounds to me like you have a crush!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Chitmo said:


> I'm no expert, sounds to me like you have a crush!


Nope, no crush here! lol My hubby is my main squeeze. Too old for that shit! The grass is still pretty green on my home turf!

No one has ever taken so much care and patience with my playing ever before. The guitar player has as much passion about playing as I do. He actually cares about my playing as opposed to someone who says, "do this and that with pull off there"! He stands there and watches my hands. He offers tips and lots of guidance. I am so fortunate to have had the luxury of being mentored by someone who really cares about my playing. I just get excited with the prospect of playing guitar with him again in the new year! My playing has morphed into something that I only dreamed of. Stairway to heaven(working on the solo still) but the detailed finger picking intro is on the "I have been there and done that" list. It's because this person made me want to be better and strive to be the very best guitar player that I can be.

How's that for an answer?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Lola said:


> I was really just talking about mentors in your guitar playing. Nice to know though!


But in my life means my life...


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Lola said:


> Nope, no crush here! lol My hubby is my main squeeze.
> 
> How's that for an answer?


This ^^^^^ would have been sufficient, you're not my wife so I don't really care either way, just calling it as I see it. On a side note, if you know anyone in need for of a divorce lawyer I'm married to One, just shoot me a PM


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

adcandour said:


> But in my life means my life...


I absolutely respect what you're saying!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I've never really had a musical "mentor" but I DO find inspiration in LOTS of people's playing. Sometimes, either watching strangers or playing with people a thousand times...every now and then they do something that really catches your attention and makes you want to play just a little better...and practice more.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Guitar mentors? None, really. My Dad was a musician but cared not for guitar or its culture. However, he did lead me to the answers to my theory questions. He was also among my first few vocal/choral teachers. We had a complicated relationship and generally practiced being assholes with each other, but somehow we could get along when music was involved.

I have had some fortunate chance encounters though. 

There was an older gentleman who did live TV, radio spots, and local sessions in the Stratford Ontario area who took an interest in my development when I was a teen, after a social visit to his home with my parents. He had amazing gear, Gretsch and Fender guitars, tweed amps, pedal steel. He gave me some pretty good advice. 

Once in a music store I had a one-on-one with a guy who seemed to be a great player. He noticed me watching him, just a 14 year old punk in awe of his skills, so he invited me over to see what he was doing. It was a week later when the store clerk told me the guy was known as John Till, he thought I knew.

In my 30s I had a chance encounter with Simon Mayor, one of the world's finest mandolinists, and learned more about the mandolin in an hour than I had in years. I was already acquainted with him but that was the first time I got to pick his brain. He's also a brilliant guitarist.

In my early years of gigging I was tolerated by a couple of slightly older and much more experienced players who eventually brought me into their band to play bass and a little guitar. As if by osmosis I gained a lot. Eyes and ears open, mouth shut. Almost 40 years later we're still friends.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

JBFairthorne said:


> I've never really had a musical "mentor" but I DO find inspiration in LOTS of people's playing. Sometimes, either watching strangers or playing with people a thousand times...every now and then they do something that really catches your attention and makes you want to play just a little better...and practice more.


I know exactly where you're coming froml. I got caught totally off guard while doing some mundane chores around the house today. I heard April Wine playing Bad Moon a rising. I was so inspired to learn this and that's exactly what I am doing now. Sort of surfing and practicing. Saturday nights are for fun and just plain goofing off! I actually just came back from a walk to our local town centre. It's refreshing and every tree in the park is sparkling with lights and a dusting of snow. Pretty doesn't even begin to describe what I am viewing. It's so magical.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Mooh said:


> Guitar mentors? None, really. My Dad was a musician but cared not for guitar or its culture. However, he did lead me to the answers to my theory questions. He was also among my first few vocal/choral teachers. We had a complicated relationship and generally practiced being assholes with each other, but somehow we could get along when music was involved.
> 
> I have had some fortunate chance encounters though.
> 
> ...


That is absolutely beautiful. I am in awe!

It's like a stone skipping across the water hitting every wave with magnificent precision. Every thing is in sync!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

It is the most amazing feeling to be validated! To have someone come up to you and say "I really loved your playing" or "I can hear all the hard work and effort that you have put into your playing". Supportive words such as these give me the encouragement I need to soldier on in my guitar journey! You know that you actually have people internalizing what you are playing, your efforts and your talent! It's touching their soul in whatever way possible! What counts dramatically too is your own self validation as player. You are being recognized! This is so important in your musical evolution! This can either break you or make you.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

A have a few friends that have have helped me along the way but my shining star is my wife.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I got a great text from my shining star today! He thanked me so much for going to all the trouble to keep everyone in the band on the same page and making it so much fun. Just keeping tabs on set lists, organizing rehearsal nights and just keeping in touch with everyone so that could play as a unit. That is validation my friends. Awesome. Made my day!


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

No One! Just me and the decades of stumbling along. I'm just better at making mistakes.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

My best friend Zach Stephen. Locals might know him as the front man of Foggy Road, or the guitarist/vocalist for On Tap. 

He leveraged my love for music and beginner level bedroom playing to drag me out to an open mic when I was in a rough state of depression and drinking. 

His mentoring and support took me from being a young man on the bottle with a cheap Tele and practice amp in my bedroom collecting dust, to a real musician. I'm now a far better player, singer, and musician. I also had to give up the daily boozing to afford my growing collection of guitars, pedals, vintage tube amps, etc.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> My best friend Zach Stephen. Locals might know him as the front man of Foggy Road, or the guitarist/vocalist for On Tap.
> 
> He leveraged my love for music and beginner level bedroom playing to drag me out to an open mic when I was in a rough state of depression and drinking.
> 
> His mentoring and support took me from being a young man on the bottle with a cheap Tele and practice amp in my bedroom collecting dust, to a real musician. I'm now a far better player, singer, and musician. I also had to give up the daily boozing to afford my growing collection of guitars, pedals, vintage tube amps, etc.


You have to be very proud of yourself for these amazing accomplishments. It takes a lot of fortitude to make even small changes never mind big dramatic changes. I am so happy that you are in a better and more positive mind set. These changes allow for personal growth. I don't really know you except for here but be rest assured that I am very proud of you!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

ed2000 said:


> No One! Just me and the decades of stumbling along. I'm just better at making mistakes.


Mistakes allow you to blossom though. It's a chance for changing things in your life.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

my neighbour, who more or less gave me the guitar in my pic, beatles first record era, i still play and still love those old stellas ( for looks not so much playing)


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

There was a guy that I met in college that got me started on guitar and suggested that I play the open G chord with the middle, ring and baby finger. Best tip that I ever got. Lost track of him about 30 years ago unfortunately.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i can't believe i am just now seeing this thread B#(*

gina you are very kind to say nice things about me. everyone here already knows me well enough not to believe it though 

i don't really know if i've had a musical mentor. maybe my old record player and a small stack of albums


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> i can't believe i am just now seeing this thread B#(*
> 
> gina you are very kind to say nice things about me. everyone here already knows me well enough not to believe it though
> 
> i don't really know if i've had a musical mentor. maybe my old record player and a small stack of albums



Cheezy if it were not for you where would I be? You were so instrumental in believing in me and offering to have me come to a jam with you. Hell, you built my pedal board for me. You have been there all the way for me just like Laristotle. Any questions I had or have you were both so dependable with your encouragement, answers and kindness. You have no idea how you changed my life! It all started with that first jam on a cold January night at the Rehearsal Factory with you and Daryl and the other two(can't remember their names). The ball was in your court and you sir knocked it out of the park!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

funny thing is, i can't remember the others either




Lola said:


> Cheezy if it were not for you where would I be? You were so instrumental in believing in me and offering to have me come to a jam with you. Hell, you built my pedal board for me. You have been there all the way for me just like Laristotle. Any questions I had or have you were both so dependable with your encouragement, answers and kindness. You have no idea how you changed my life! It all started with that first jam on a cold January night at the Rehearsal Factory with you and Daryl and the other two(can't remember their names). The ball was in your court and you sir knocked it out of the park!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> funny thing is, i can't remember the others either


It was that older drummer that got sick and ended up in the hospital. The bass players name was Daryl too. That drummer was amazing. I like Masimo too. He really amazing.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Once in a music store I had a one-on-one with a guy who seemed to be a great player. He noticed me watching him, just a 14 year old punk in awe of his skills, so he invited me over to see what he was doing. It was a week later when the store clerk told me the guy was known as John Till, he thought I knew.


I think this was John Till?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

davetcan said:


> I think this was John Till?


Wow! She was amazing but she looks wired in sonething. She has a great voice!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2016)

Lola said:


> It all started with that first jam on a cold January night at the Rehearsal Factory with you and Daryl and the other two(can't remember their names).





Lola said:


> The bass players name was Daryl too.


So .. that's where my brothers disappeared to.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Lola said:


> Wow! She was amazing but she looks wired in sonething. She has a great voice!


She always looked like she was on something, and probably was, but there is no denying that voice.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yes, I think Till played on all of Pearl, but maybe Joplin played guitar on Bobby McGee (I'm not sure without looking it up).


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Fave Joplin tune by far.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

bleh...this thread is so CHEEZY



I don't have a shining star. But I have made a lot of great friends, along the travels of life's highway


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

My kids are why I've picked up the guitar (for the umpteenth time) and I've stuck with it because I want them to appreciate music (any art, for that matter) but also want them to realize that, like anything, it takes practice to get good at "stuff"...whether it's playing music, drawing, reading and even putting together a LEGO project following an instruction manual!! Sure, it's easy for their dad to "preach" to them about practicing but when I grab a guitar and practice along with them then, in my mind at least, it's not just words that go in one ear and out the other, they see me doing it because I want to, not because I have to.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Wow! She was amazing but she looks wired in sonething. She has a great voice!


Looks wired on something? Janis.....no. Unless you count Jack, smack and a few other things.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

johnnyshaka said:


> My kids are why I've picked up the guitar (for the umpteenth time) and I've stuck with it because I want them to appreciate music (any art, for that matter) but also want them to realize that, like anything, it takes practice to get good at "stuff"...whether it's playing music, drawing, reading and even putting together a LEGO project following an instruction manual!! Sure, it's easy for their dad to "preach" to them about practicing but when I grab a guitar and practice along with them then, in my mind at least, it's not just words that go in one ear and out the other, they see me doing it because I want to, not because I have to.


You do have to practice what you preach especially around impressionable youngsters. Good on ya! 

My boys are older but when we play Guitar Hero together it is a highlight in my life. While they are not learning much from the experience except that we love each other unconditionally. That's probably why they stick me on drums every time. lol Hot for Teacher just kills my arms. lol I can't think of anything else I would rather do.


----------

